# DFW Loop



## printman2000 (Mar 16, 2021)

Was going to Fort Worth later in April and thinking about riding Texrail. Was wanting to do a loop, Texrail from Fort Worth to DFW, Dart to Dallas Union Station, TRE back to Fort Worth.

Looks like Texrail goes to Terminal B at DFW and DART goes to Terminal A.

Is it possible to go from one to the other outside security? Seems I remember there being a free shuttle, but cannot remember.


----------



## gswager (Mar 16, 2021)

Both of them are in outside just north end of terminals. It takes about 10 to 15 minutes walk on sidewalks, going underpasses of major roads.


----------



## jis (Mar 16, 2021)

printman2000 said:


> Was going to Fort Worth later in April and thinking about riding Texrail. Was wanting to do a loop, Texrail from Fort Worth to DFW, Dart to Dallas Union Station, TRE back to Fort Worth.
> 
> Looks like Texrail goes to Terminal B at DFW and DART goes to Terminal A.
> 
> Is it possible to go from one to the other outside security? Seems I remember there being a free shuttle, but cannot remember.


Yes. It is a short walk through an underpass under the terminal approach road. There is a group of us that did it a couple of years back soon after Texrail started. There is a very nice covered sidewalk.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 16, 2021)

It's a short easy walk but not well signed. Go to the north end of the platform from TEXRail and you should see the sidewalk to the other side. I had trouble when I interviewed for AA last year getting from the DART side to the TEXRail side. But I eventually found it.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I did also find info about the Terminal Link Shuttle Bus that runs between terminals. Though by the sounds of it, we will probably just walk.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 17, 2021)

I would also say, I love the fact that I can purchase all tickets needed for these three services in an app!


----------



## railiner (Mar 17, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> It's a short easy walk but not well signed. Go to the north end of the platform from TEXRail and you should see the sidewalk to the other side. I had trouble when I interviewed for AA last year getting from the DART side to the TEXRail side. But I eventually found it.


At least you can walk it, as an option, unlike at JFK, where the AA terminal is isolated from all of the others, by the Van Wyck Expressway on one side, and the JFK Expwy on the other side. You can however, ride the free AirTrain between all of the terminals...


----------



## jis (Mar 17, 2021)

railiner said:


> At least you can walk it, as an option, unlike at JFK, where the AA terminal is isolated from all of the others, by the Van Wyck Expressway on one side, and the JFK Expwy on the other side. You can however, ride the free AirTrain between all of the terminals...


And most importantly, do so on the ground side, and don;t need to be on the sir side to use it.


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 17, 2021)

We did this loop as part of the 2019 Gathering. I remember the walk between Texrail and DART was very short, maybe only 5 minutes. The fare for the whole loop is very cheap, as one can buy a regional day pass that includes DART, Texrail, and TRE. For seniors, this was only $3 on the app. One of the best transit deals in the United States. (The SEPTA senior Key Card in Philly is an even better deal -- free -- but you need to spend time at SEPTA HQ to get the card and have your picture taken.)


----------



## saxman (Mar 28, 2021)

printman2000 said:


> Thanks everyone. I did also find info about the Terminal Link Shuttle Bus that runs between terminals. Though by the sounds of it, we will probably just walk.



Yeah, do the walk. Taking the TerminalLink shuttle will take way longer and involves a much longer walk to go upstairs, wait for the right shuttle that might stop at another terminal first and eventually get to A. It's another long walk back downstairs to the DART station.


----------

